# Mesquite Smoke w/ Turkey?



## springer (Nov 25, 2009)

Will this leave a weird taste on a Turkey? This is the only wood I have right now and Ive never used it on poultry. I will be stuffing the cavity with fruits and the bird will be put in the brine this afternoon; standard brine with brown sugar, salts and seasonings. Thanks!


----------



## porkaholic (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a Bradley smoker and have been using the mesquite pucks for over a year now on turkey.  The results have been great.


----------



## sescoyote (Nov 25, 2009)

You know, i've come the realization that some people just don't like mesquite that much as the people in the southwest do.   I like Hickory, don't get me wrong, but I absolutely love brisket with mesquite.   Hickory I use on the poultry dishes if I don't want a strong smokey taste.   It just depends what mood I am in.  I say go with Mesquite if you really like the taste.  If you happen to have some red oak then using Mesquite with that brings a milder smoke taste than would an all mesquite one.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mesquite will give ya a heavier tastin smoke then hickory.  If ya like it, go fer it!  On my personal smokes I like hickory an mesquite.  If ya can find some other wood like the oak mentioned it will help keep it a bit milder.  Good luck an enjoy the turkey!


----------



## omahasmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

in my electric smoker, i do not get as heavy a smoke flavor as in my GOSM. so i have been using mesquite mixed with apple chips and it give a stronger flavor.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2009)

Its a matter of your and your guests tastes. Many people find mesquite to strong others really like it. Sorry but there is no right answer its all a matter of taste


----------



## raceyb (Nov 25, 2009)

I love mesquite wood flavor. It tends to have a heavier smoke taste then oak and other milder woods. Mesquite is one of the strongest smokes available. If anyone in your household is sensitive to smoked foods, you may want to use a fruit wood like apple.


----------



## alx (Nov 25, 2009)

Like mentioned some folk really do not like it at all...I grill with it personaly.It makes very hot coals and meat is not exposed as long.....


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2009)

If you like heavy smoke flavor use it. If not you may want to smoke it alot less. I prefer apple wood myself for poultry.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe go pickup a couple bags of lump charcoal and use it and throw some of your mesquite on that.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 26, 2009)

I just picked up a bag of hickory chunks at K-mart on clearance for $2. So hickory it is tomorrow.


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 26, 2009)

To me I use mesquite alot...if your smoking beef,poultry,I want to taste smoke flavorin'..otherwise I would cook it in the oven!


----------



## pipikaula (Nov 26, 2009)

Gotta be Keawe (mesquite) here. Great for everything. Just needs to be dry for best flavor. Hell it's all around us..makes the best fence post too.
I've tried smokin with guava but it burns to fast and you need a lot of it. Lychee wood is good too. Very mild sweet smoke. 
But nothing beats the Keawe especially when doing a brisket.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea, go ahead and rub it in.  I used to live in Sedona, Az and when I smoked out there all I had to do was go out back and pick the mesquite up off the ground. Here in Ohio, I have to buy it.


----------

